

‘Ads’ are dead. Use advertising instead. - kanebennett
http://www.startupproject.org/2011/04/advertising/

======
retube
I don't understand. The difference between "ads" and "advertising" appears to
be one of targeting/focus. It's hardly a revolutionary insight that the more
targeted the ad the higher the conversion rate. And the author appears to be
taking issue with how banner and adsense ads look. But he doesn't say how a
more targeted ad should look, other than "simple". Basically marketing puff
for the firms he mentions.

~~~
drats
Indeed, there is no meat here. Upvoted you, and flagged the submission to save
other people from wasting their time.

------
duck
If you are a smaller site can you even get into any of those programs though?

